#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θερμομόνωση καυστήρα και λέβητα

## seismic

Ποια είναι η καλύτερη προτεινόμενη λύση για την θερμομόνωση καυστήρα και λέβητα?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο καυστήρας δεν θερμομονώνεται.
Ο λέβητας, δηλαδή το καζάνι που έχει το ζεστό νερό, θερμομονώνεται.
Συνήθως με πετροβάμβακα γιατί είναι άκαυστος αλλά και υαλοβάμβακα (υπερτερεί ο πετροβάμβακας).

----------


## seismic

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη

----------

